# Quarantine boon.



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Is it just me or is it busier than usual?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s just you


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's busy at grocery stores, here. 

Slow for delivery, but picking up slowly.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crushing delivery the last couple of weeks.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

everyone is staying home, huge companies are closing down.......demand is low....on weekends people are renting movies and ordering food or cooking......


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> everyone is staying home, huge companies are closing down.......demand is low....on weekends people are renting movies and ordering food or cooking......


Not in my area thank goodness.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Crushing delivery the last couple of weeks.


its impossible to crush delivery when they pay only 5 bucks per delivery and you dont get a cut if they order a huge order, just a backache...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> its impossible to crush delivery when they pay only 5 bucks per delivery and you dont get a cut if they order a huge order, just a backache...


It's called cherry picking son, that's why my acceptance rate is about 20%. Oh and I make about a buck and a quarter a mile. Pay attention to some of the posters on the forum, you'll learn a lot, it's better than free college.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> It's called cherry picking son, that's why my acceptance rate is about 20%. Oh and I make about a buck and a quarter a mile. Pay attention to some of the posters on the forum, you'll learn a lot, it's better than free college.


Shhh. Let them remain ignorant.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

The last 2 weeks DoorDash has been super busy for me in my area.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

I quit uber eats for the low pay and went to just ubering///now rethinking as that is the place to be. People are going to minimize grocery shopping and going out to eat for sure.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

1 delivery last Sunday in 4.5 hrs. Back on tonight, hoping for another $11/hrs sitting on my couch. If it doesn't happen, I'm going to drop my blocks and throw in the towel. 65+. $11/hrs isn't worth dying over.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the many reasons why I don't post that often, the level of stupidity in the comments.

If you don't make money where YOU live is not the same for others. Metro/Urban areas will be busier because there is more "risk". Postmates has been hamming my phone the last three days, but I have been dealing with a death in the family.

I came here to mainly see if it was busy as they claim. In the Los Angeles area I think that's true. I have to rent cars so it has to be worthwhile.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> People are going to minimize grocery shopping and going out to eat for sure.


Nope.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-delivery-idUSKBN2103BD


----------

